# Kale and Blight



## Davarm (Oct 22, 2011)

If anyone is growing kale this year in the south(or anywhere else) where it's been so wet, have you had a problem with blight? I've been having to go out about every other day and pick off blighted leaves to keep the plants healthy.

For blight in my garden I usually spray copper sulphate when I have to but dont really like to do that on greens even though it is an "organic" fungicide.

Anyone have a better treatment or idea? I keep the older leaves picked off so they dont touch the ground, thinned the plants to increase air flow but with all the rain and high humidity it looks like I've started losing plants.


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

I'm No help ... I've never had a blight problem with the Kale.


----------



## jnrdesertrats (Jul 3, 2010)

No problems here either. We grow it in greenhouse with about 30% humididy. My wife said that she ground waters and not to spray the plants. Maybe that makes a diffference.


----------



## Gians (Nov 8, 2012)

Had a small batch of kale this winter, some of it's still producing in between the tomato plants. No blight, just would get grayish spots on some leaves that turned out to be some sort of colony of aphids. I'd carefully cut off the infected leaves and if most of the plant was infected, I'd take it almost all down but they'd grow back quickly.


----------



## zimmy (Aug 17, 2012)

Might be worth doing a search on foliant spraying like a weak solution of vinegar or baking soda. Most bacteria, viruses, and fungus only like to grow in certain pH conditions. possibly worth doing a Bing or Google on the subject.


----------



## Davarm (Oct 22, 2011)

zimmy said:


> Might be worth doing a search on foliant spraying like a weak solution of vinegar or baking soda. Most bacteria, viruses, and fungus only like to grow in certain pH conditions. possibly worth doing a Bing or Google on the subject.


In the past I've used a diluted vinegar spray for blight but you have to be careful with it, too much and you will kill the plants - not enough and it seems like the blight eats it for lunch.

It can work if you're careful and persistent, at times I can tend to be neither, thats why I started using copper sulphate! lol


----------

